# Nethies by name mischief by nature



## polly (Jun 24, 2007)

OK so i lost my blog with the changeover so i am starting again. I thought i would introduce you to all my buns first but as there are a few i will do a few posts over the next few days otherwise my first post will be about 3 pages long by itself lol

I also want to tribute my Rainbow bridge bunnies: Binky free, Dido, Snowie, Floyd, Ami, Molly. You were all individuals and i loved you very much.

So i will start with my blues as they are my favourite colour. Saffy is my oldest bunny and quite crabbit. When we first got her she was really scared and went solid every time you touched her. She is much better now and has a bit of a love affair with Dennis they live beside each other and she loves to groom him.

This is her favourite pose, she loves to sit like this in her hutch.







This is her posing for me she actually came up to the camera






And this is her and Dennis in the bunny corner






Now for Nibbler, He is due to get partnered with Boo so we are just waiting for him to heal from his neuter. To be hoest i think he is a frustrated lop !






and washing faces






and one of him that lets you see him a bit better






Ok so thats my 2 blues and a dennis preview lol, what colour next do you want opal, chinchilla, smoke, blacks or rew and her kits lol


----------



## Flashy (Jun 24, 2007)

Your bunnies make my heart melt.

I love the typical nethie features, shame mine don't have those  

They are just such beautiful lovely buns


----------



## Jenson (Jun 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! I'd like to see the smokes next.


----------



## polly (Jun 24, 2007)

Just for you Jenson as i know they are your fave colour

This is Boo she is a smoke martin (like an otter marking white tummy, around nose bottom of tail and inside ears and under chin) She is a right puffball and does not like other does at all!!! she will be nibby's partner she does like him we checked!! but she lulls the boys into thinking they are the boss and once she has them in her grasp she bosses them!!! clever girl






i took this one today in her hutch she is really about half the size but she puffs herself up. Her face was never this dark but Floyd overgroomed her and made her bald and it grew in really dark!!






This is Alfie, he follows me everywhere and i am constantly tripping over him. he is so cute though he loves to give me kisses and groom my eyebrows for me






he always looks worried though i swear he wrinkles his forehead!






Now Evie she is relly shy and she is pregnant at the mo so i haven't got many pics of her she is lovely though and loves having her cheek stroked






And this bag of mischief is Billy, Squishy's son and Floyds grandson. Since the day this one opened his eyes he has been trouble, into everything! Exactly as they should be






This is him hiding,( he is a martin to by the way)






and this is him with his sister she is the oppisite of him really quiet, i didn't put her with the blues as she is sold and leaves in a few weeks.






One of Miffy's babies is a siamese smoke but i will post it with Miffy!!


----------



## Flashy (Jun 24, 2007)

I might have to have some sort of childish jealousy related strop, lol.


----------



## polly (Jun 24, 2007)

Billy is really cute he jumps up all night unfortunately he is no good at typing yet lol


----------



## Jenson (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh polly...Billy is the cutest thing I've ever seen! If you ever need to find him a new home he's very welcome to come here, hehe!  Alfie is a handsome boy too.


----------



## polly (Jun 26, 2007)

So i thought i would post Miffy and her babies so you can all see how they have grown!!, the smoke is a girl and very like her mum and the black baby is the double of his dad Jack! I had them out in the garden this afternoon and Miffy was going mental doing laps she was loving it!!!

So this is the babies when they were a few days old






Then around 2 weeks






the smoke baby






the black baby






And this was taken on sunday with mummy miffy






And this is Miffy she is a lovely bun


----------



## Flashy (Jun 26, 2007)

WOW! your Miffy looks just like my Boofa in that first picture, and the last picture.

And the babies are beautiful  Congratulations on adorable bunnies


----------



## Jenson (Jun 27, 2007)

The smoke baby is so pretty! If I wasn't after a giant I would have to come steal some of your Nethies away!


----------



## polly (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are my black bunnies, Lucy is up first i have never put her on here she had a case of snuffles but has now recovered thanks to a certain someones help and the wonders of zithromaxShe is a black otter






Here she is building a nest






And this is Squishy she was our first baby born and her parents are Boo nad Floyd.

She got named Squishy out of finding nemo as we didn't know her sex. we weren't very good at it anyway we thought she was a boy until she made a nest lol






she is just growing her mane back in at the mo but she is a lionhead






And last but never least Jack Black cheeky wee chappie


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 28, 2007)

They are all sooo cute, how many do you have?


----------



## polly (Jun 28, 2007)

At the moment i have 14 adults and 2 5 week old babies, next week i get an extra 6 as i am bunnysitting so i want to post a couple of pics of my dwarf lops that my sister in law has. She took them when we started breeding the nethies. cause when she split with her husband she had to give her dog away, and we needed the space i would rather she had them than anyone else


----------



## polly (Jun 29, 2007)

thought i would finish putting on my buns tonight, so here is Dennis he has had a hard time when we got him he was quite sneezy so we took him straight to the vets but the vet said it was because he has such a flat face we weren't convinced but took him home and some days he was not to bad and others were terrible we tried him on antibiotics but nothing long term. One day when we went out to feed him he had blood in his snot so we took him straight to the vets. To cut a long story short he tried a few until someone on here helped me out and he has got almost 100% better. 

He went through a stage of being really depressed but suddenly is much happier and lively. He loves to go into the kitchen and hide behind the bin and jump out at you when you go through and his favourite toy is a duck which he loves to hump a lot lol











This is Opi Dennis's son he is very cute and loves to do laps round his hutch!


----------



## polly (Jun 29, 2007)

Last but by no means least is Jin my newest bun, he is mad he had never had hay before so he thinks it is great and loves to chuck it about and wear it like a wig! very easily pleased he is a good show bunny but has a great personality too. After his first show we put him in the garden the next day and he has never had that either he was like what are you doing to me the next minute he was going nuts binkying everywhere now he loves me 

Oh by the way in his first show (was on the sat the forum went off) he won 1st for his colour and 3rd overall in the nethies not bad for his and our first show. I was so nervous when they put him on the table but the judge kept going back to him he was so good.






This is him sitting up but he was not for staying still so he is a bit blurred!






And this is him posing like he does when he is being showed i think he looks cracking but i am his mum so i don't count lol


----------



## polly (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah for a week i have my dwarf lops back and wanted to introduce them to you, they live with my sister in law now. its amazing how big and heavy they are compared to the nethies!!

They love to play in the kids paddling pool and Sheryl soon learned to only plant for the bunnies cause they eat everything in sight!!!

She was telling me that 2 new cats have moved into the neighbourhood but soon learned Newbie was having none of them in his territory so they leave them alone i have to say he is a big boy!!!!






He is so fluffy and cuddly!!











And this is Misty she is really dainty normally!!, when we got her spayed the vets couldn't wait to give her back as she was going mental so we got her back with one of those buckets for round her head and it made her ears flop forward she looked like little bow peep!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

All of your babies are so cute. I don't which are my favorite. I see they like the dried fruit tin.

Oh my, those dwarfs are darling, and huge-gimme! Is that you in the pics with the whiteish one?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2007)

They are adorable, and HUGE!

And you don't look anywhere near as rough asI was expecting, lol. Mindyou, I guess a beauty therapist on an off day looks like a regular person on a good day, lol.


----------



## polly (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Trace you made me feel a bit better.

Yep angelsnuffy it is me, i wanted to try and show just how big he is for a dwarf lop lol but i had a heavy night last night i was at a wedding so am a bit hungover.

My buns love dried fruit and sweeties and veg and real fruit and anything else they can lay their paws on it was just as well it wasn't the biscuit tin lol or there would have been none left!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Yep angelsnuffy it is me, i wanted to try and show just how big he is for a dwarf lop lol but i had a heavy night last night i was at a wedding so am a bit hungover.


Aw, you're a cutie!


----------



## polly (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks i feel a mess :?Never mind get a shower and i'll soon feel better have done nothing all day!! cept watch the grand prix!!

I still get id'd sometimes and i am 28 its a bit shocking, 



Ooooh need to tell you guys we have our second show next week i have entered Jin and Opi now just need to get Opi to pose:?i did say to the guy he might not pose well so i don't get to embarrassed on the day. cross your fingers for me


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2007)

Ooh. Exciting. Good luck


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got the chance to check our your blog. Newbie does look a bit like our Stewart did...though Stew was much smaller. And Misty could be our Pipkin's twin.

All our bunns are Holland Lops. They are so much fun.

How is Misty's personality? Pipkin is a real cuddler with rabbits, humans, and cats. He loves to lay at my feet and then suddenly spring up, dash up my body, and nip me on the nose. Ouch! But it's always a soft nip. Then he kisses to make up.

Thanks for sharing all the photos of your rabbits. They are so adorable. I love the babies.

I look forward to continuing to check your blog. I'll need to get one started soon and get photos posted of our warren. Will let you know when I do.

Mary Ellen


----------



## polly (Jul 2, 2007)

Misty is really quite independant, but she loves cheek rubs, my sister in law say's Newbie is the cuddly one but for me it was always Misty and Newbie will tolerate you lol. These are both Dwarf lops and a bit pudgy at that!! I will maybe try to weigh them if i get the chance have 2 more bunnies still to come for bunnysitting this week, Puts me up to 20 rabbits and no more space lol.

I will keep an eye out for your blog


----------



## polly (Jul 6, 2007)

This is Mikki and Ross. Ross is Bruce's best friend, it was their wedding on weds, they chose independance day to get married. Bruce was one of the best men (their was 3) and i was chief matron of honour. didn't get any pics of us as we were running about mental behind the scene lol


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 6, 2007)

I love the pics :inlove:


----------



## polly (Jul 7, 2007)

So just got back from the show. Jin got a second and Opi got a first in the junior but its not much as there were no other opals lol.

And Jack Black has been sold so he is going to his new home tomorrow. One of the girls who works with me is taking him she really wanted a black rabbit, and we can't breed him anymore.:?


----------



## polly (Jul 8, 2007)

So Jack went to his new home today i m not to sad though as it is a girl at work who has got him so i will prob see him often, the little black baby (Miffy and Jacks) is a boy and we have managed to straighten his teeth with chews (thanks Tracy) So Bruce has agreed i can keep him until i get another black ( like i will give him up if i can help it lol) so we have called him JJ (jack junior) he is a typical nethie mischief and keeps trying to groom me but doesn't seem to have the knack and keeps nibbling my legs instead my poor laptop is getting battered as he keeps making me jump!!

One of the other girls that works for me brought her bun up tonight it was the baby of DENNIS AND squishy and is an agouti lionhead he is absolutely gorgeous and was following me round the living room, Veron fell in love with the blue baby so is thinking of neutering Pukker and getting one as a friend for him. Need to go just caught JJ trying to hump his sister and even worse she is putting her tail up to him so he will be getting Jacks bed honestly they are only 6 1/2weeks old, he is sitting on my arm nibbling me as i try to type this he is just a sweetie but i am still moving him naughty little boy lol


----------



## polly (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought i would put Suzi my dog in my blog as an honoury rabbit lol.

It was so funny the other night the dutch we are looking after came in for a run in the living room, he is 7 but has not been done i think he has realised he is a rabbit again. Bruce was giving him a cuddle and he got a bit randy so he used bruces arm and latched his teeth onto Bruces arm and it took ages to get him to let go so we had to give him Dennis's duck for a while he had some major fun:biggrin2:Then when Suzi came downstairs you could see him thinking that is one big bunny and if he moved su jumped then he jumped it was so funny.


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Polly,

I just checked out your blog after you had replied to my question about Sherrry and Button's breed. Wow...your bunsare SOOOOO cute!!!! How can you even stand it?? Do they all live in one area of your house? 

In addition to Sherry and Button, I have 2 Holland Lops and one Lionhead so it seems like we love the same kind of buns 

Cara


----------



## polly (Jul 14, 2007)

Boo Saffy and Dennis live in the house when Nibbler is settled and bonded to Boo he will live with her, the rest live in a shed out in the back garden but it is nicer than the house lol and better equipped











I do have a small passion for nethies lol yours are more than willing to join 

they are very cute, it seems we do share a bunny love lol you have impeccable taste:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

I love nethies now more pictures and stories please.


----------



## polly (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok so after a very long journey to wales and back i have a majorly numb bum, a bit of a sore back and my head is not working right so sorry if the words come out wrong!! I also have 2 new bunnies, A blue otter doe i am calling Delphi ( after delphiniums cause they are blue ) and a black otter buck who needs a name, any suggestions appreciated:biggrin2:i will go and get pics in a mo. and post them. 

i am so happy but also really tired and now i can start my blues YEAH!!! 

i haven't put much on here lately, Saffy and Dennis are now getting out all day together and giving each other lots of kisses and other than when Dennis gets out in the morning and has to chase Saffy for a few laps round the coffee table until he remembers she aint gona give him any of that!! then they are fine. He still likes to jump out at you though when you are least expecting it.

Nibbler and Boo are getting on pretty well, and i even caught Boo giving him kisses last night so the bonding is going well there.

Lucy has had her litter 3 were dead but 1 has survived and she is a perfect mum, i think she realises it may get cold and has a huge piule of hair covering it and she goes and sits with it. It is so cute.

Right away to take piccies i will take one of Lucys very fluffy nest too


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 21, 2007)

love em :inlove:all of your buns buns are so sweet & small

how much fun you must have with them

Kathy


----------



## polly (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol i have great fun with them until Billy the mischief decided last week that he wanted a swing so attached his teeth to my hand while i was picking him up hence one rabbit swinging from the flesh of my hand (won't repeat what i said lol)

Here are the pics then.

This is Lucy's nest, at first she didn't pull much so we gave her a bit extra that we had saved from a while ago then she decided it wasn't enough i swear there is a baby in there somewhere lol






This is my new black otter buck that needs a name, 






This is my new Blue otter doe i have called her Delphi. i want to name all my blue buns after something blue as i already have Saffy (short for Saphire)













And for all those who saw the balck and blue babies on the last page, here are there updates they are now 8 weeks old 

JJ is a buck (short for Jack junior)






and this is the blue she is a wee girl edit: now called Skye






I tell you i wouldn't mind curling up in Lucy's nest myself lol very cosy, there may only be one baby in there but it sure isn't getting cold it is so toasty


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 21, 2007)

how many buns buns do you have?


----------



## polly (Jul 22, 2007)

16 at the mo (that includes the 2 babies above but they will be sold on) also 3 others that i am rabbitsitting So 19 just now!!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw, your new additions are ever so sweet, and that is one fine nest. Maybe Lucy wants to come round and make me one?


----------



## polly (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok so i lied, the blue doe is staying she is gorgeous a bit big but perfect for breeding with. I thought i would name her Skye (not copying Tracy honest) as she is blue. So now i have Saffy (short for Saphire) Delphi (short for Delphinium lovely blue flower) and Skye. All i need now is more blue bunnies:biggrin2:

The black otter boy is definately getting called Dude:biggrin2:

And Lucy's chin baby is getting big and i reckon will have its eyes open tomorrow, tues at the latest. It is really cute:biggrin2:i will get pics at some point.

They have all been having fun in the garden today. Poor nibs has had a major moult and he was binkying round the garden but he looks like he has wings as the fur is long at the sides but his new coat is short in the middle. Streak lightning that one lol.

Billy has dug up anything and everything in sight and noised up everybody inbetween he is a total menace, but i love him.

Lucy loved getting a bit of time away from being a mum and went mental then ate half the grass.

Dennis and Jin spent ages sunbathing. 

I like nothing better than sitting watching them its so relaxing.

I never got a full length pic of Bruce in his kilt yesterday sorry !! just these of the 2 of us together which is nice cause we hardly ever manage.











The wedding was lovely done by the same minister that did our wedding. It was one of my oldest friends thatwas getting married, and she was stunning and so hyper all day she reminds me of Tigger lol


----------



## Flashy (Jul 29, 2007)

I LOVE the second picture of you and Bruce, you make a lovely couple 

I can't believe you stole my name! What with Ellissian 'stealing' Hope, I'll just have to stop telling people my rabbits names.

She suits Skye though, in fairness, because she is bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue.

I can't wait to see Lucy's baby 

I'm so glad you've updated, I've been waiting for one, lol.


----------



## polly (Jul 29, 2007)

I did put the E on the end though as she is a girlOne of the girls did a list of blue names at work and Sky was on that to lol i suppose it is a popular one 

I should get everyone who looks at this to give me a name that means blue then i would have lots to choose from lol


----------



## Jenson (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I love the new additions! They are gorgeous, especially the blue, what a sweetie. 

Love the wedding picture of you and Bruce too, you look fab, and what a lovely colour dress!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 29, 2007)

It truly doesn't bother me if she is called Skye, I'll just be shamed if I forget her name.

Like I said, she suits being called Skye  Remember I told you you would know if I was annoyed or anything? Well I'm not annoyed, I'm not anything negative, I'm just glad you found a name that suits her, because I really think it does


----------



## polly (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Tracy

And thanks for the compliment about the pics i hate having my photo taken:?


----------



## binkies (Jul 29, 2007)

You are a lovely couple!

The new additions are way too cute!


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2007)

This is Biscuit the dutch i was rabbit sitting he is Gorgeous and has totally made both of us want a dutch he is 7 and is unneutered so thought he was in heaven seeing my girls Thankfully not to close lol.

On his first day Pheobe went up to his hutch and gave him a kiss on the nose


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

Aw, he's adorable


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2007)

And for those who have been waiting here is my chin baby, it opened its eyes todayIt is so cute and a little snuggler it is sitting on my chest just now keeping warm under my tunic but it is going back to bed in a mo for din dins!! Oh and Tracy check out the nail polish:biggrin2:






This is baby helping with the computer(teach em young!!)


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


>



OMG how cute and precious is your little baby! 

Tracy, would it make you feel better if I called Hope - Hopee with an extra E! lol


----------



## Jenson (Jul 30, 2007)

That is the cutest baby ever. Aww seeing that gorgeous little baby really cheered me up! :inlove:


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys:biggrin2:now its Jensons turn to update blog, i need to see blue rabbits:biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

I could always spray paint one of mine for you!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

Aw, it's really beautiful 

And I noticed the nail polish even before I read your comment, lol. I'm jealous


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2007)

No i love spottys too Elissian and your lop is soooooo cute Ask Tracy i am always telling her i will help out with the dinkies


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> No i love spottys too Elissian and your lop is soooooo cute Ask Tracy i am always telling her i will help out with the dinkies



So much so that she stole a name from a spotty 

But you know full well you wouldn't want any of these Dinkies or Friendlies, lol, they have HUGE ears and their noses are far too long.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahem, I don't care what buns look like, look at Milly with all his fur loss. Anyway your Dinkies are beautiful is'nt your Hope one of them?

It's ok I've just realised Hope is'nt spotty, there beautiful all the same.


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't care Trace they are still beautiful:inlove:


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok Trace i promised you a kilt so here you go this was at Mikki and Ross's wedding (the bride and groom earlier in my blog) sorry its in black and white Sunny likes doing reparge or however you spell it. ( sunny was their photographer but she is one of my clients and she did my wedding as well) To be honest Bruce was wearing a black kilt anyway lol


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

Men in kilts are sexy 

What a genius PM that was too, lol. Very succinct and to the point


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't got pics of my wedding on the computer but this is a link to my photographer she used us on her webpage, we are in Gallery 1. Then you can see Bruces full dress kilt set he is also wearing the plaid, i think he is gorgeous in his kilt but i am so totally biased:biggrin2:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/paul.reid43/sunnie/index.htm


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a fool. I can't navigate her webpage, lol. Duh!


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2007)

click on the little bit of a pic that has a womans red dress that will take you into the first gallery (its under the writing) the little bits of pics there click on them and it will show you the full picture


----------



## polly (Aug 1, 2007)

Well poor pheobe went in to be spayed today she islying stretched out in her litter box. Her and cookie get on really well but she was starting to want him to get her all the time and they kept fighting and i am meant to be getting them bonded, so i had to tell her owner to get her spayed but i always feel really sorry for them afteri hope she recovers quick at least she is a really good eater. And i always tell them to get spay/neuter anyway for their health.

Poor poor poorly Pheobe


----------



## Flashy (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw, that's really sad. I hope she does ok and makes a quick recovery.


----------



## polly (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks me too, i hate knowing i have put them through it and i always feel worse for the girls, Bruce said that they must have caught her nipple when they shaved her tooshe gets her check up 9.30 on tues


----------



## Flashy (Aug 1, 2007)

Poor girlie. Hopefully she'll be fine. I'll be thinking of her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Aww so cute! A friend got married a bit back and he wore one.


----------



## polly (Aug 3, 2007)

Aw they are lovely, i think it looks really smart. they look really happy together


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

First off Pheobe is acting like nothing has happened to her lol, and she stretched up her cage this morning and has a lovely neat wee scar, very tidy

And now to the baby and lucy both are looking good the baby is really friendly and comes straight up for nose rubs which makes me think it might be a boy as they always seem more social, sorry some of the pics are blurry and no i am not drunk just a bit crap with a camera.

This is Lucy doing a Its my baby look lol, she is quite happy for me to handle it but i think she wanted her pic taken too






This is baby saying and this is a cool box !! It like to go in here and and give me a bum shot it is so funny they are a bit wide at the back at this age and look all bum






this is a closer pic of it as i was taking a couple for some constructive criticism on another forum i use











And finally the proud mum, lol she was really saying come on hand over the veg:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Aug 4, 2007)

Aaaaaaw.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw.

And

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw.

That just about covers it, I think. :biggrin2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 4, 2007)

Very very cute! And I have to say here my mother (who used to raise Netherland Dwarfs and show them) said she really really REALLY likes the looks of your nethies...  Very nice!


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

thats really cool doesn't she do it any more? i am pretty chuffed with this one but Lucy is quite a cracker too

She is such a lovely bun if you put her in the garden in her run she is like my only bun that if you say bedtime she comes and stands on her back legs to be picked up. i am so glad she finally managed it:biggrin2having a live baby) i have had to sell a couple on and it breaks my heart doing it but i know if i want to be serious about it a can't keep them all


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 4, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> thats really cool doesn't she do it any more? i am pretty chuffed with this one but Lucy is quite a cracker too
> 
> She is such a lovely bun if you put her in the garden in her run she is like my only bun that if you say bedtime she comes and stands on her back legs to be picked up. i am so glad she finally managed it:biggrin2: (having a live baby) i have had to sell a couple on and it breaks my heart doing it but i know if i want to be serious about it a can't keep them all


No, mom got out of rabbits, she used to breed nethies, jersey woolys, and holland lops for a while, but she got really sick and had to sell them all... But now shes thinking of getting back into breeding and showing... eather Holland lops or Lion heads....


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

Hope she is all better now. Say thanks to her for the compliment as i am pretty new to breeding and am learning all the time

Lionheads would be cool i think they are gorgeous, i saw an adult one in chocolate when i went to get my last bunnies in Wales and just wanted to bring him home it was so cuddly looking


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 4, 2007)

Shes better now, shes been healthy (or semi healthy) since then (she got out of rabbits wen I was like 3 - I am now 15) And Simi and Sisi and my new fella (who we had to go to a show for, where she saw a lot of her old friends who showed) are what made her want to get back into bunnies.

Also, if you are just getting into breeding, you picked some very nice bunnies to start off with!


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

They are pretty addictive lol, i am just starting to make friends over here in the fancy but it seems VERY competitive, never mind i only got in to showing to try and get better stock and then be able to sell on to breeders, i just like the joy people get from my bunnies


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL, I can see why! I love going to shows and wathcing! If I had a show bunny, I would show! (I suppose I could show Sisi... or my holland lop.....)


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah they are good fun i like stewarding but hate picking up other peoples buns as my hands cause me bother, but it i sreally interesting to see what the judges have to say you learn so much, the last show i was at i stewarded at the table doing the dutch and poles but i aint going on the table with the giants i would be hours trying to pick them up lol.

The first time i had a rabbit in a show i was so nervous for him you would think it was me getting judged lol.

If your mum does it again maybe you could have a couple to show under your name


----------



## Jenson (Aug 4, 2007)

OMG the chin baby! :inlove:

Fancy a swap? I'll have the chin and you can have a mini Jay.

You're going to get me into trouble with all these cute photos, I'm going to have to get a Nethie, I can't resist any longer! Haha.:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

I keep trying to tell you its Billy you want lol (only if you are nuts though) I would so love a mini Jay i would love a velvet bunny, but this chin is totally claimed

I was looking at thats my Simis blog and think Jay and Sisi would be sucha cute couple are you going to give me my Jay fix now:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Aug 10, 2007)

Well i have been wanting to post this for a couple of days but Bruce deleted all th ehistory and cookies and stuff cause i was having problems logging on and he lost my passwords and stuff so finally i have sorted it lol

I found this pic of Billy when he was a baby the others are Opi and Pheobe, they were climbing all over me at one point i had all 7 of them sleeping on me. He is such a cutie pie though 







This is him now he is on top of Saffy's hutch we have to cover her up cause she tries to eat all the other bunnies (she only likes Dennis and Alfie) she actually got hold of one of his paws the night i took this and tried to drag him in so we hide her. 

The bed was under the blue throw so he dug it out and then decided it was his favourite place and kept going up and sitting in it so i took these photo's












Looks like butter wouldn't melt but don't believe it lol


----------



## Jenson (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww little Billy! He's so cute. He does acutally look really naughty in that last photo though!


----------



## polly (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah he kept moving his head about like a model, in the last one it was like hmmm think this is my best side mum lol


----------



## polly (Aug 12, 2007)

He he i had hutch cleaning day today and so i let Billy out to run some of his energy off, he dug everything in sight, i really need to put him in my front garden and see if he will dig up all the weeds for me:biggrin2:He also thought it was good fun to help mum so as i was cleaning the hutches he kept lying down on topp of my feet or he would go lay down on the bale of shavings flat out with the front and back paws stretched out so i couldn't get any for the beds, i don't think i have ever seen a bun with more energyi went and got the camera and then he disappeared for more digging action!!


----------



## polly (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought i would update Cassidy's photo's, We don't actually know what sex s/he is just now but he got this name cause last sunday he took a bit of a trip and broke his back legso he was only using 3 hence the name hop a long Cassidy. we took him to the vet last monday and he reckons he has broken his femur (thigh bone) but i am happy to report that a week on he is starting to use it again and even scratched his ear tonightThe vet said it should be fully healed in 3 weeks so another 2 to go. And we will need to see if he will use it properly or if he will be a bit lame.

(i wasn't irresponsible just not quick enough to get to him in time, i was right beside him but my stupid hands son't work very well and i was just to slow)

He is still very happy though and LOVES nose rubs and cuddles so here are his update piccies

i don't want to smile mum.






Is there any food in this bit mum






mum i'll help you eat it


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 12, 2007)

OH my.....I'm not a big fan of NDs - but what an adorable baby...and the others are nice looking too.

I love the face on that baby - I'm so used to lionheads that I had forgotten that babies of other breeds could be so darn cute too!

Peg


----------



## polly (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Peg you will need to come and meet mine they would change your mind they love hugs mind you i have to say i am a huge lionhead fan too but i would need a bigger garden and more sheds lol, mind you we are planning to mate Billy back to Squishy to see if we can get better manes on them they are both part nethie part lionhead..



I also wanted to show you these pics this is Pheobe and Cookie (cookie was one of our babies and when they got him Pheobs was only a few weeks old) Pheobe got spayed a couple of weeks ago and after recovery time we started bonding them for the people who have bought them. This is their first day as newly weds in one hutch.

Pheobe : i reckon i can jump it

Cookie: rather you than me pheobs!!


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 13, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Well i have been wanting to post this for a couple of days but Bruce deleted all th ehistory and cookies and stuff cause i was having problems logging on and he lost my passwords and stuff so finally i have sorted it lol
> 
> I found this pic of Billy when he was a baby the others are Opi and Pheobe, they were climbing all over me at one point i had all 7 of them sleeping on me. He is such a cutie pie though
> 
> ...


my daughter wants him... she says he reminds her of rayman( play station game)... she is not a big animal person so its a real compliment when she finds one she likes


----------



## polly (Aug 14, 2007)

Bruce agrees and says he thought that himself , You are more than welcome to him he tires me out never ever had a bun with this much energy and attitude lol!! 

Nahhh couldn't get rid of him really but what a character i think he is one of my favourites We mated him to Squish last night and he thumped his approval all night we could hear him in our bedroom and he is at the bottom of the garden in the shed lol, he's some boy. I am glad she likes him:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


>




Must have. Must have. Must have.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House


----------



## polly (Aug 18, 2007)

RIP Jack Black:rip:

Poor Jack died yesterday. I had sold him to a friend as we couldn't breed with him any more at least he went quickly but he was still so young:cry1:


----------



## polly (Aug 18, 2007)

I also wanted to share Cassidy's first jaunt on the bed oh my this one needs to get into everything!! see trying to keep him on the bed was a nightmare broken leg or not this wee one is binky daft he finally settled long enough to take this pic


----------



## binkies (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Black Jack. He was a handsome young man. 

No wonder Cassidy wanted on your bed. Look how comfy they look!


----------



## Jenson (Aug 19, 2007)

Aww no, poor Black Jack! What happened? 

Cassidy is sooo cute! I'm so glad he's okay, and glad to hear he can still scratch his ear, hehe. He definitly could convince me to get some Nethies, but then I look at Billy and think, no, gotta be Lionheads, haha.
Either way, they have to be siamese smokes.:inlove:


----------



## polly (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know what happened to Jack Shaz went to feed him and found him dead

Thanks the fleece on the bed is so cozy and fluffy the buns love it


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 20, 2007)

:bunnyhug:I'm sorry about black jack, binky free little man!


----------



## polly (Aug 21, 2007)

So we had a garden day today as i was off work and i took some piccies, first up Opi and Evie. Opi has really grown since his baby pics were up






Evie sitting pretty. She is very polite and no matter who doesn't like who they all love Evie even Bill!!






Opi giving his mum kisses


----------



## polly (Aug 21, 2007)

Jin saw his son for the first time today he was really funny.

Wow its a mini me!!!






Humph i am much gorgeouser than you dad aren't i mum






Family pic :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Aug 21, 2007)

And Squishy has grown her mane back in so i thought i would snap her with it before it casts out again

she looks so cute she even has a goatee


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Jack Black Polly 



I love your Nethie family. What a cute bunch of bunnies !!!


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Mike.

Just thought i would post to say we went to our 3rd show yesterday, Jin won his second 2*cc Judge said he is a very nice rabbit great shape which is good

We stewarded on the fancy table and one of the girls i know had a BEW pole entered when the judge went to hand him back to Bruce he jumped and BOY can they jump!! it launched itself off the table and Bruce dived to try and catch it, then before he could get hold of it it jumped again luckily into an empty cage, I don't think Bruce would make a good goal keeper

And there was 1 conti giant in and when Murph went to put it back into its pen it squealed i never heard a room go quiet so fast, thats the second time i have heard a rabbit really scream 1st time Bruce has he said now he knows why i was so upset the last time!!

Murph is the bloke i am getting a new doe from and he said he also has an opal doe if i want her so i will give it a couple of days then give him a phone


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Grats on the win!


----------



## polly (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Alicia, 

I have just found out tonight that his baby is a girl so now i have a pair of chin nethies i am so happy, just need to find her a nice name. We were thinking of calling her Sun, as in Jin and Sun from Lost but she jumped under the coffee table and got sun down which made us laugh, but she does have a lovely sunny nature


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 2, 2007)

I Luv your bunny shed!!!!!

Actually quite jealous!

More pics!



sarah x


----------



## polly (Sep 15, 2007)

We got babies Yeah!! Miffy has had 5, 4 smokes, and 1 REW you can't miss it its so pink !!







And Squishy had 2 they look like they might be smoke martins like Billy one is very noisy and jumpy so i reckon it will be a handful like Billy is (Jenson that ones yours lol) You wouldn't believe that all 7 were born on the same day at near enough the same time these 2 are big babies!!






And today i got 2 new does This is Mrs Opi an opal doe she is very nervy, but hopefully she will settle pretty quick with a bit of love.






And this is my agouti doe its a toss up between Pebbles and Sophie for her name


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 15, 2007)

ooh aren't they small........your forget really quickly how small they are at first!

Sophie or pebbles humm I think Sophie, she is very pretty!Saying that I have a pebble who is also pretty!

How many buns do you have now then?

sarah x


----------



## polly (Sep 15, 2007)

Um well its a bit of a jump with the babies thursday i had 17, then fri i had 24 and now i have 26 but Dude is going to live with Sharon tomorrow, cause i felt terrible that Jack died on her, and she is very nervy that Dude will die to, but he is not brill type so i can't show him i will use him to mate with so i basically asked her to take him but not get his nads chopped off so i can borrow him back and mate him to my does. So tomorrow it will be 25. My shed is full tonight though.

I can't wait to get back from America cause i love being off as i can spend all my time playing with them


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 15, 2007)

Forgot you were away soon, who's looking after your buns and beasts then?

I am really lucky that my sister-in-law has animals too so we share the care!

Have a fab holiday

sarah x

LOL at you telling your friend to keep dudes bits and pieces in place!


----------



## polly (Sep 15, 2007)

Bruce is still here its a business trip so he has to stay homei just have to keep him right so he doesn't over feed them

Thanks i am hoping to do a bit of shopping:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Sep 15, 2007)

Yessss smoke babies!! They're so cute. I'm so excited about seeing the REW as it grows too. The new does are both lovely, I think Sophie really suits the agouti.

Another Billy though, oh my gosh, how will you cope?


----------



## polly (Sep 16, 2007)

I have no idea how i will cope, i might come visit you with a present lol


----------



## binkies (Sep 25, 2007)

You are so lucky to have so many adorable babies! The new additions are gorgeous!!


----------



## polly (Sep 27, 2007)

So the babies have their eyes open and have started driving mama's mad here are Squishy's babies











ANd here are Miffy's babies the little white one is gonna be a handful lol






the rest were sleeping








And here is Sun she has certainly sprouted and is so cute and mischevious now


----------



## Jenson (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwww! I love the Billy baby! 

The REW looks lovely. He does look like he'll be a handful though, hehe.

Sun is gorgeous.:inlove:


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I am in luv with Miffys babies!

Shame you arn't closer or I would be banging on your door with a fist full of cash for one! :heartbeat:



sarah x


----------



## polly (Sep 28, 2007)

You would be amazed how far i can transport lol, there are a lot of people on one of the breeding forums that can help me get them down south and rabbits to me up here

Its gonna be interesting how they turn out, one of the smokes looks just like his dad Alfie he is so cute (lol i say he i don't even know yet lol) Bruce has fallen in love with the REW.

Sarah i have a lovely black self and blue self both girls badly needing homes:biggrin2:they are major cute:biggrin2:


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 29, 2007)

ohh dear post a picture of the blue!

sarah xxx


oh and give me a clue as to your whereabouts, pm me if you'd rather, it might not be that far actually, we went to edinburgh last year and that took about 3 hours ish.....


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2007)

here she is (i call her Skye) because i seem to name all my babies but i don't expect people to keep them. I tell you it doesn't half make it hard when i get new ones lol but i keep a list now!!






i will take a couple of new ones later


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 30, 2007)

gorgious! She's mine!!!!!!!

Tell me more! How old is she? Who's her mum and dad?

Send a few more pics......Please! arty:



sarah x


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Sarah, i got a couple of pics but she is not much of a poser lol

mum is Miffy






Dad was Jack






she was born on the 25th of May and was one of two. here she is with her sister when they were really little






and heres the pics i took today













and this is her sister JJ now (spitting image of Jack !!)


----------



## polly (Oct 6, 2007)

So we got some new pics the other night Bruce seemed to think that they would all want to stay still and smile for the camera lol, they were having to much fun for that lol. one of Miffys baby seems to have picked up her narcolepsy and seems to fall asleep anywhere and everywhere he is the one with his eyes half closed. I joked and said we had better not show that one in case it falls asleep on the judging table and knocks the others over lol. bunny skittles and the littlest one is the most adventurus one of all.

After having Billy and Pheobe in the last lionhead litter these ones seem very calm and quiet i think Squishy must be ruling the nest hard and keeping them well under the thumb lol


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 6, 2007)

I just love their photos - they are so adorable. I almost want to steal them all - and I'm NOT a Nethie person at all.

You must be having so much fun w/ them.

Peg


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 6, 2007)

:shock::shock::shock:

Baby nethies!!!! :hearts:hearts:hearts

You are so lucky. They are so cute!


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweeties!

oooh third picture down......very cute! I can't imagine how you manage to look after so many!



Sarah x


----------



## Flashy (Oct 7, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw.

I think thast just about covers it :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys :biggrin2:

Aw Peg they grow on you nethies they just have an attitude when you tame them they are amazing and sooooooooooo funny Anyway are you not gonna let your mojo man have another go. i love seeing your babies:biggrin2:But personally i think you should get a giant flemish doe and send me a baby Tiny:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG polly, I'm on my way up there right now to steal the sleepy baby!!!


----------



## polly (Oct 8, 2007)

swop you for the spot baby (I WISH!!) 

I think he's picked up Miffy's narcolepsy thing!!


----------



## polly (Oct 16, 2007)

The baby's have taken a massive growth spurt, and i know you will like this one peg the blue lionheads sending you a bunny kiss


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 17, 2007)

oooh too cute! How sweet does the little white look amongst the others!


----------



## polly (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought a photo album tonight for my bunnies, and thought i would start at the beginning and work my way through, when i was looking through the pics i found these of my original trio of bunnies. out of them now only misty the dwarf lop is still alive. but it was these gorgeous 3 that made me love bunnies so much 






Ami is the sable one Dido is the black one and misty is the lop


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

:hug:but I can't see any of those three new-old pics.


----------



## polly (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats weird cause i can see them i wonder whtas wrong?


----------



## polly (Oct 22, 2007)

Um OK i have to hold my hands up and say i have a very strange rabbit. Dennis loves to get out of his bed on a morning (and will chew till you let him out!) and get a treat before breakfast. the other morning Bruce said to not give him one cause if you don't give it straight away he will jump onto your knee for it. Well after doing a dance he disappeared into the Kitchen, adn went very quiet.

Bruce went thorough to investigate and found Dennis in the dogs dinner bowl eating her biscuits :shock:Luckily it doesn't seem to have any side effects i just wish he had got a pic before he brought him back through.

Dog biscuits are however much chewier than rabbit pellets and he happily sat on Bruces knee to finish it off.

Here is Dennis the dog :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Oct 22, 2007)

um also trying again to post my pics of my origionaal trio can you tell me if you can see them now cause i can see the first ones


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

I see them...and they are all beautimus!!!

I LOVE DENNIS!!! :inlove:


----------



## polly (Oct 22, 2007)

Thankyou Thumpers mum. Dennis really is a law unto himself!! not only does he like indulging in dog biscuits! he has a habit of following us to the bunny shed if he thinks we are late with his breakfast and having a morning jaunt around the garden! 

He lives downstairs in the living room but if Bruce opens his cage and comes back to bed he comes up the stairs and jumps on to the bed for ear rubs until he decides he is once again hungry when he just runs round the bed till we get up!

He also tends to wait for you in the bathroom when you get home just in case he will get a treat quicker lol.

He has got to be the most friendly easy going boy i have evr come across that isn't neutered (he gets sneezy and obviously had a respiritory problem long before we got him so the vet won't risk putting him under anaesthetic) he loves Alfie and is partnered with Saffy, he does try it on sometimes but she puts up with him and grooms him all the time they make a nice couple


----------



## polly (Oct 31, 2007)

Meet my blue lionhead who i have totally fallen in love with :biggrin2:


















And so i remember how bad poor Alfies teeth were his molar spur (cause i am likehe real thing!!)








And Dennis with his friend showing off his DBF


----------



## Jenson (Oct 31, 2007)

Awww I love the blue! He is soooo cute. I love his mane. Milly somehow managed to pull most of hers out when she was making her nest! 

And well done Dennis, that's a nice DBF.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Dennis sounds like such an entertaining bunny :biggrin2:They are all so cute. I love the blue lionhead! Lionheads are growing on me so much! Lol. Those molar spurs were quite the fright though. Poor bun :?


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow its been a while since i posted in my blog. Been busy with work and bunnies.

The babies have all been sold but i have kept the blue lionhead and we have called him Fergus.









And tonight Sun bunny is out and playing she is so cute ad loves to lay in my arms for cuddles but i got some pics of her in the beds. i have so fallen in love with this little girl























I got a video too but its taking forever to download so i will post it in a while


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2007)

Hopefully this video will work of Sun.


----------



## sarahsop (Nov 25, 2007)

oooooh bless!

Good to hear from you!

It's really cold here at night at the mo, -3 on friday night. My poor buns are outside but they didn't seem to care much, although they were in their beds at 3am!

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 25, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


>


I absolutely love baby bunnies at that age...they are so hilarious to watch when they zoom around and sproing/binky/sproing all over the place, as if there were springed coils in their feet! They're all so cute!!!! Oh, and I love this little guy's face...the little white one...

:inlove:


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2007)

Slightly shorter ears than your Yofi's 

Yeah they were totally crackers we had loads of fun with them. Would you believe we had 5 nethies in 1 litter and they were alll does


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep - I'd believe it if you were breeding by the moon. 

I love the pictures of your babies and such - I haven't read this blog in a bit - so nice to catch up.

I LOVE your lionhead and I love the babies - I bet you will miss them.

Peg*

polly wrote: *


> Yeah they were totally crackers we had loads of fun with them. Would you believe we had 5 nethies in 1 litter and they were alll does


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2007)

Dido looks like my Connor!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

Glad you kept Fergus...he is definitely a looker...And Sun bunny is so very precious. I love her color! You have a beautiful bun family!


----------



## polly (Nov 28, 2007)

Heres the pics of Dido in the snow Tracy !!











Hope you can see them


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2007)

CUTE!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

:shock:The snow is coming down hard!

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Is that a Snowshoe Hare  Tell Dido he is the wrong color for that.


----------



## polly (Dec 9, 2007)

lol you guys Dido was really a sun worshipper so wasn't to amused when his dad put him out in it as you can tell lol.



Introducing Dougall he is a black lionhead.

7 1/2 months old 

i need to tell you guys his fur is so thick and soft you just want to stick your face up to him all the time i hope he will be a snuggler


----------



## polly (Dec 16, 2007)

Right Trace no excuses i have picture evidence of my christmas tree and other xmasy stuff!! so you know i have done it i have also gutted my house doen about 8 loads of washing as well thas me just sitting down since 9.30 this morning!!






(recognise the card!!)
















(my santa tree topper)













can you see al the bunnies on the tree? i told you a had a very random xmas tree!! 



also while i have your attention i never showed you all Bruce's hard work with the bathroom so here it is. (i love it the heated floor is amazing!)













and my favourite!!! when you have a shower the water is like blue glitter (i know i am so easily amused!)








and finally seen as this is a bunny blog lol here i am having a Alfie snuggle!






and the cheeky monster by himself!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 16, 2007)

:great:

I LOVE your tree!

And I LOVE your shower!

And how sweet is Alfie! He still reminds me of Tubby.


----------



## polly (Dec 19, 2007)

[align=center]In Memory[/align]
[align=center]Dido 4/4/00 - 20/12/06[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]My heart bun i miss you more than i can say its hard to belive a year has gone by without you. To belive that this time last year i was nursing you with wry neck i was so tired and i did my best though it was far from good enough. i wish you were still here to keep everyone in line for me. My little bossy boy. [/align]
[align=center]i hope you are having fun with moomies and are being nice to Floyd!! no noising please![/align]
[align=center]i knwo wherever you are you are free no more tilt. i cried so much for you last night i wish you were here with me i would give you all the chocolate you want! i feel i would do anything just to see you once more for you to tell me you are ok.[/align]
[align=center]i love you cinabun. and i miss you. :hearts[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 29, 2007)

They're sooooo cute!! how do you stand it?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry Polly, I hardly ever check blogs. I'm sorry I never saw what you wrote about beautiful Dido. 

He truly was a special guy. He's up there, free from pain having a ball, I'm sure of it 

RIP Dido, I never knew you, but I know of you, and I know how amazing you are.

Take care little guy.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 29, 2007)

Polly-you have mail(PM)


----------



## polly (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you Lady bug i am uploadindid to photobucket as we speak and will post it on here

Tracy thankyou 



Bunny update tonight i was taking Fergus pics and he has grown so much very fuzzy and adorable 


















Will put the baby pics on shortly just need to upload them all first


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I know you've not updated this in a while, but I saw your thread on Jin winning all the prizes, and thought I'd have a look at your buns. I was in need of some light relief, and boy your blog worked! 

All your buns are soooo cute, I love Nethies and this only made me want one even more! 

I especially love the baby pics! So adorable! 

:inlove:

So thanks for inadvertantly cheering me up lol! 

Jen xx


----------



## polly (Apr 7, 2008)

awww no problem i have started a new one for this year just can't remember how to change the thing under my avatar but here is the link if you are still needing relief 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31534&forum_id=6


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> awww no problem i have started a new one for this year just can't remember how to change the thing under my avatar but here is the link if you are still needing relief
> 
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31534&forum_id=6


Aaah, I thought you might have done that lol, but I couldn't see one (I didn't look too far!) I'll go look at that one now!


----------

